# heavy bolter or multilaser?



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Imlanning on buying a chimera for my guard to make them more mobile(and they are cheaper now, pointswise). My question is for the main turret should it have a multi laser or a heavy bolter? Also for smaller games maybe its worthwhile giving it camo netting for cover saves after deploying troops or if it gets immobilized.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

On the front, you get a heavy bolter hull mounted and the multi laser on top as basic armaments. Those work quite well, if you want even more shots, add a heavy stubber, and you're set.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd stick with the multilaser on the turret, useful for taking out rhinos and other light transports so the squad inside can shoot the troops inside and save your lascannons wasting shots on pathetic little rhinos


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Multilasers are pretty good, the higher S makes them a better choice against MC's, light vehicles and 3+ save infantry. Also better if you can get a sneaky shot at the rear of most tanks.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

k thanks for the help with the weapon options, i might add a stubber if i fing enough points


----------

